# Fragen zum Dartmoor Yuki 2011



## hardyfreak (20. Mai 2011)

Hi,
hab einige fragen zum Dartmoor yuki:
1.: Hab auf einer Englischen Website gelesen, das der Rahmen nur für V- brakes währe, kann ich da trotzdem eine U- brake dran fahren?

2.: Auf den Bildern sind die Bremssockel abgeschraubt. Werden die beim Rahmen mitgeliefert oder muss man sich die extra kaufen?

und 3.: Was haltet ihr eigentlich allgemein von dem Rahmen?

(
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hier seht ihr, das keine Bremssocker dran sind)


----------



## hardyfreak (20. Mai 2011)

hardyfreak schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab einige fragen zum Dartmoor yuki:
> 1.: Hab auf einer Englischen Website gelesen, das der Rahmen nur für V- brakes währe, kann ich da trotzdem eine U- brake dran fahren?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (20. Mai 2011)

1./2. Auf der Dartmoor Seite selbst steht, dass der Bremskram komplett abschraubbar ist und ich gehe zu 99,98% davon aus, dass es sich um U-Brake Sockel handelt, da V-Brakes allgemein fast ausschließlich an Race Rahmen zum Einsatz kommen. Das ganze Zubehör sollte auch eigentlich beim Rahmen dabei sein.

3. Jein. Kommt drauf an, welchen Standard dein Steuersatz verwendet und welchen der Rahmen hat. Bei integrierten Steuersätzen gibt es den Camapgnolo und Cane Creek Standard. Diese Standards unterscheiden sich nur geringfügig, reichen aber trotzdem aus, dass es mit dem falschen Steuersatz nicht funktioniert. 

4. Sorry vorab, dass ich so direkt bin: ich würde eher mit BMX fahren aufhören als diesen Rahmen zu fahren. Die Optik ist mit Sicherheit geschmacksabhängig, mir gefällt er nicht und die Beschreibung auf der Dartmoorseite sollte spätestens mit der Kombination "ultralightweight, post weld heat treated und internal gusset" die Alarmglocke aufschrillen. Gerade diese gehärteten Rahmen sind nach der Behandlung eher spröde, Gewicht spart es auch nicht viel und bei einem möglichen Defekt wird der Rahmen eher brechen als reißen. Integrierte Gussets haben schon einigen Firmen Schwierigkeiten und eine große Zahl kaputter Rahmen beschert. Und das noch in Kombination mit Leichtbau... Naja. Wobei der Rahmen sicherlich parktauglich ist. Wenn du einen flachen Rahmen suchst, der was aushält und schick ist, empfehle ich den Fly Tierra. Der hat zwar glaube ich auch ein integriertes Gussets, aber Fly hat es mittlerweile geschafft, dass das irgendwie hält.


----------



## hardyfreak (20. Mai 2011)

Okay danke, nehm ich lieber nicht 
Meinst du den hier? http://www.bikestation-bs.de/flybikes-tierra-v3-frame.html#

Wel der nicht wirklich so flach ist.
Gibt es noch andere flache Rahmen, die flach und zu empfehlen sind?
Wie ist der Mankind Justice so?


----------



## cooky (20. Mai 2011)

mankind justice ist pervekt!!!

hab ich auch!!!

super teil! Leicht! Flach!


----------



## __Felix__ (21. Mai 2011)

Total BMX 657


----------



## RISE (21. Mai 2011)

Die sind auch alle fürs Reißen bekannt.

Edit: Muss es denn ganz flach sein? Der Tierra hat definitiv unter 8" Standover und das ist schon recht wenig. Das Problem mit den flachen Rahmen ist, dass sie ohnehin schon nicht so stabil sind wie etwas höhere und die bisher genannten gehören alle zu den Leichtgewichten. 
Was willst du denn damit fahren?


----------



## hardyfreak (21. Mai 2011)

RISE schrieb:


> Die sind auch alle fürs Reißen bekannt.
> 
> Edit: Muss es denn ganz flach sein? Der Tierra hat definitiv unter 8" Standover und das ist schon recht wenig. Das Problem mit den flachen Rahmen ist, dass sie ohnehin schon nicht so stabil sind wie etwas höhere und die bisher genannten gehören alle zu den Leichtgewichten.
> Was willst du denn damit fahren?


Na bmx am bestern  Ne spaß
Park und nen großteil street, da ich alles in goofy mache, stoß ich ab und zu am sattel an, deshalb will ich nen flachen 
Und außerdem geht cancan, tailwhip undso leichter. Denk ich zumindest.
EdiT. tOTAL  bmx ist mir zu teuer


----------



## Hertener (21. Mai 2011)

Jahrelang hat sich keiner um die Rahmenhöhe geschert - zu Recht.
Fahrrad kaufen - fahren gehen - glücklich sein!


----------



## hardyfreak (22. Mai 2011)

Möchte halt nicht die katze im sack kaufen, wie du siehst, ist es mir ja fast passiert 
Naja danke für die ganze Antowrten!


----------



## RISE (22. Mai 2011)

hardyfreak schrieb:


> Na bmx am bestern  Ne spaß
> Park und nen großteil street, da ich alles in goofy mache, stoß ich ab und zu am sattel an, deshalb will ich nen flachen
> Und außerdem geht cancan, tailwhip undso leichter. Denk ich zumindest.
> EdiT. tOTAL  bmx ist mir zu teuer



Am Sattel stößt man sich ab und zu. Das wird dir auch mit flachen Rahmen so gehen. Außerdem kannst du hier natürlich probieren, den Sattel höher oder niedriger einzustellen. 
Und Kannst du Tailwhips und Cancans? Falls nicht, spielt es doch auch kaum eine Rolle, welchen Rahmen du hast, übers Oberrohr musst du bei beiden Tricks sowieso und es ist eigentlich Quatsch, sich einen Rahmen für einige Tricks zuzulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cooky (23. Mai 2011)

aber wenn man sich sowieso nen neuen rahmen kaufen muss

wenn du dein auto schrott fährst und ein bmw und ne alte klapperkiste gleich viel kosten, also warum nicht der bmx mit mehr fahrkomfor


----------



## hardyfreak (23. Mai 2011)

verstehst du darunter jetzt den höheren oder den niedrigerne rahmen?


----------



## cooky (24. Mai 2011)

den niedrigeren


----------



## __Felix__ (24. Mai 2011)

wenn der niedrige aber "klappriger" ist? also schneller bricht, außerdem bieten höhere Rahmen mehr Fahrkomfort vom Flugverhalten etc.


----------



## cooky (25. Mai 2011)

okay: nehm den niedrigen rahmen wenn du street fährst und nen hohen mit nem langen oberrohr für dirt


----------



## RISE (25. Mai 2011)

Der niedrige hat im Vergleich zum hohen Rahmen allerdings effektiv ein längeres Oberrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Felix__ (25. Mai 2011)

jeder hat seine vor und nachteile, sonst gäbe es nur eine  Marke "BMX" und der einzige Rahmen den die herstellen würden würde "BMX Rahmen" heißen, Fakt ist, Wettbewerb, und damit verschiedene Modelle entstehen nur, wenn jemand versucht etwas neues zu machen, und das muss nicht immer gleich klappen(internal gussets). Aber in der Zukunft sind haben vielleicht alle Rahmen ein Standover von 4" wer weiß?


----------



## Daniel_D (26. Mai 2011)

Der Trend geht eher zu höheren Oberrohren.

Also nahezu alle Scooter sind auch für Leichtbau optimiert und auch deswegen so flach um Gewicht zu sparen. Ich bin kein Statiker, aber die beiden flachen Rahmendreiecke dürften effektiv weniger aushalten als bei einem hohen Rahmen.

Wer Street fährt kauft sich einen stabilen Rahmen, so ist das nun mal. Gaertig fährt auhc goofy, trotzdem ist seine Kiste kein Scooter. Rises Idee mit dem Tierra finde ich super. Der ist ein wirklich guter Rahmen, relativ flach, nicht allzu schwer und wird von Kevon Porter massiv im Streeteinsatz gefordert.


----------



## hardyfreak (26. Mai 2011)

hey,
mit street mein ich jetzt nicht, das ich ne 10er treppe nen tailwhip oder so runtermache, sondern halt an kleinen schrägen/ banks/ bordsteinkanten nen 180 faootjamwhip o.a. mache.
Also eher "flat street"


----------



## Daniel_D (26. Mai 2011)

Mit Tierra meinte ich jetzt nicht Bonedeth Creepazoid. Schau dir Kevin Porter an. Der fährt Pegless Street und macht in erster Linie unglaublich technische Sachen. Der Rahmen ist wirklich für dein Einsatzgebiet ideal. Es ist viel besser einen so ausgereiften Rahmen zu kaufen einer etablierten Firma die sich lange Gedanken macht, als irgend so ein Taiwankatsalogquatsch von ein paar Jungs die einen schnellen Euro verdienen wollen. Erinner dich bitte, was mit dem Vorgänger von Total BMX, Uk- Bike Co passiert ist. Dartmoor ist eine MTB Marke, die haben noch kaum Erfahrung im BMX-Bereich.


----------



## RISE (26. Mai 2011)

Haha, du hast so recht.

Wie wärs mit dem Blackeye Killorado? Flacher geht es dann nicht mehr.


----------



## hardyfreak (26. Mai 2011)

naja, der ist schonwieder schwul  ( und verdammt häßlich)
Aber soweit ich weiß, wollten die jungs von mankind nicht den schnellen euro, sondern eher einen guten rahmen mit viel liebe bauen  (las smich aber auch eines besseren belehren)
lG


----------



## hardyfreak (26. Mai 2011)

http://video.mpora.com/watch/YgjLHES0H/
Also sowas nicht, der ist ja nur am bashen


----------



## Daniel_D (26. Mai 2011)

Ja, einen 1,92kg park-only Rahmen. Ein Bekannter hat den Rhamen gekauft und dann zwei Monate später wieder verkauft, weil er wegen den dünnen Rohren und dem tiefen Unterrohr zu wenig Vertrauen in die Kiste hatte. Das hat ihn am Fahren gehindert. Das finde ich im Übrigen völlig bescheuert, macht aber deutlich was für ein Rahmen das ist.

Der einzige tiefe  Rahmen, dem ich aktuell vertrauen würde wäre dieser hier:
http://www.danscomp.com/211615.php?cat=FRAMESFSD#


----------



## __Felix__ (26. Mai 2011)

na ja, so sehr auch nicht, das was der da macht ist eingentlich standard, aber bashen ist das nicht! Er fährt sehr unsauber und auch mit viel Geschwindigkeit, aber wenn du das für bashen hälts, wird bei dir jeder rahmen halten


----------



## hardyfreak (26. Mai 2011)

Naja felix jetzt nicht so ernst nehmen, aber machst du solcher sprünge auch? :O^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Felix__ (27. Mai 2011)

nicht jeden, aber manche schon? die sind doch nicht super mega hoch?


----------



## hardyfreak (27. Mai 2011)

Aber mnache stairs sind shcon krass


----------



## __Felix__ (27. Mai 2011)

teilweise,das geht noch schlimmer also über 12-15 wirds mies ja


----------



## Daniel_D (28. Mai 2011)

Kinder hört mit dem Angeben an, so etwas ist lächerlich. Und in einem Video sehen Sachen immer einfacher aus als sie sind. Es gibt selten eine ordentliche Anfahrt, einen ordentlichen Auslauf, es sind Leute im Weg, die Perspektive vom Rad aus ist eine etwas andere als die von außen. 

Das sieht man immer schön wenn man nach Barca fliegt um die Spots der Großen zu fahren.


----------



## hardyfreak (28. Mai 2011)

Ja das mein ich doch 
Und es sieht auf dem video schon echt krass aus


----------

